# Can't install Lightroom classic CC 2018



## GOC53 (Jun 25, 2018)

Adobe Creative Cloud tells me to update Lightroom. I click and download and then get something like "Failed to update" error 146.

This tells me 
Exit Code: 146
-------------------------------------- Summary --------------------------------------
 - 2 fatal error(s), 0 error(s), 1 warnings(s) 

FATAL: Error (Code = 146) executing in command 'MoveFileCommand' for package: 'AdobeLightroom-mul', version:7.4.0.1176617
FATAL: Error occurred in install of package (Name: AdobeLightroom-mul Version: 7.4.0.1176617). Error code: '146'
WARN: Unable to move file at "C:\adobeTemp\ETR65A7.tmp\1\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\Lightroom.exe" to "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\Lightroom.exe" Error 5 Access is denied.. Try setting correct permissions to the specified file/folder or parent folder, so that admin has rights to modify it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And I find I cannot do anything to Lightroom.exe I cannot delete it, rename it, run it as administrator. And, most importantly, Lightroom will not run.

What do I do?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 25, 2018)

A google search of "Error code 146" found this:
Resolve Error Code 146 or 147 encountered while installing Adobe Creative Cloud apps.

Does it help?


----------



## GOC53 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. 

It worked but not easily. The Creative Cloud desktop app uninstaller utility removed the app but with errors. Trying to reinstall the app stopped completely at 43%. I uninstalled the app and Lightroom using the control panel, which may have worked or not. I tried re-un-installing the Creative Cloud and got the same with errors message .

Eventually restarted the computer, re-un-installed and got the with error message, but when I reinstalled it worked but very slowly - it showed less than 1 minute to go for ages. 

And then I was able to download the new version of Lightroom with no problems. And it works!

Why downloading Lightroom did not work in the first place is a mystery. Various other Adobe programs - InDesign, Acrobat - were installed in mid May without problems.

But thank you for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## GOC53 (Jun 26, 2018)

And Photoshop was installed on 19th June!


----------

